# Burying items in PVC pipe



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Ive been thinking about getting some PVC pipe and capping one end and putting a screw cap on the other end to make a storage container that I can bury in the forest not far from my house.

I want to put a rifle and some ammo in one, and in another some food and other supply`s, but what I need to know from those that have done this, is will these containers will sweat on the inside causing damage to the items inside of them ?.

They would be buried about two feet under ground.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I would invest in a vacuum sealer such as the food saver and seal anything you're going to bury. Throw some silica gel packs in the bag before you seal it up and that should keep any moisture away from your cache. I would be careful with stashing firearms, you don't want that coming back to haunt you if it's found by a miscreant. Personally if I were going to bury a firearm I would make sure it's on private property and that no one was likely to find it.

-Infidel


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Pack the tube full of rice around the gun for a treat when you open it up. 

PVC big enough to put a gun in has a pretty good wall thickness. Wrap a hacksaw blade with cellophane and then use more cellophane to attach it to the PVC. If your forced to run out into the woods empty handed and attempt to recover that gun... Gonna be a Homer Simpson moment if you can't get it outta the tube you sealed it in!

View attachment 2993


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> Pack the tube full of rice around the gun for a treat when you open it up.
> 
> PVC big enough to put a gun in has a pretty good wall thickness. Wrap a hacksaw blade with cellophane and then use more cellophane to attach it to the PVC. If your forced to run out into the woods empty handed and attempt to recover that gun... Gonna be a Homer Simpson moment if you can't get it outta the tube you sealed it in!
> 
> View attachment 2993


mmm... Hoppes flavored rice and beans. You can glue a piece of PVC with a threaded cap on one end to make access a little easier. I would definitely do the vacuum sealed bag.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

There's a brand of cat litter at Wal-mart and most pet stores that's nothing more than pure silica, if you want a large amount of that for cheap (about a dollar a pound). PVC is designed to withstand pressure and shifting earth, I don't think you're going to see any sweating with an adequate amount of silica or other desiccants. The only sweating you may see would be from moisture already inside the capsule, which the desiccant should handle.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> mmm... Hoppes flavored rice and beans. You can glue a piece of PVC with a threaded cap on one end to make access a little easier. I would definitely do the vacuum sealed bag.


How much could it hurt the flavor... Really? 

Ok, may not be a healthy "treat".  But rice is _cheap_ and works amazingly well for absorbing moisture. My phone fell in a cup of coffee one time. My daughter put the phone in a ziploc full of rice, and the next day it was perfectly fine! :shock:


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I read a tip once; if you're going to bury a long gun, to do it straight up & down. This is supposed to limit the chances of someone with a metal detector finding it to easily, as opposed to it laying lengthways. You just have to dig a deep post hole. Not so much digging when you want to pull it up either.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

If you are going to use a screw-on cap, use Teflon tape on the threads to ensure a water-tight seal, don't just rely on the threads to keep the water out.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I did a test a while back by using 2 type of screw caps on one side of pvc pipe so I could easily open it if I did not have tools. In light rain the screw caps kept the insides dry but in heavy rain somehow some water did get inside. I tried burying them upside down and right side up. The amount of water was not to bad and maybe with some lock tight you could keep all the moister out. But I ended up just doing the PVC pipe with the caps glued on then some silicon caulking around it to add some extra protection.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have wondered what effects the PVC glue would have on plastic wrapping and metal objects inside the tube. Is it corrosive?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I have a LOT of experience working with PVC. PVC glue is a powerful solvent, and will melt most forms of plastic. However, given approximately a 24 hour dry time, the solvent in the glue evaporates of becomes inert, thus making it safe near plastics. It has almost no effect whatsoever on metal, and will not even stick to it. It peels off of metal once dry with almost no adhesion.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If I may make a suggestion from personal experience If you use a screw on type lid put something on the threads like some sort of oil not
only will it help make it water tight but also it will keep the lid from sticking. The idea someone had of burring a hack saw blade with it 
well preserved but easy to get to is an excellent idea. Also might as well top it off by filling it with rice. You may need it for food or
at the least you will have some food for trade. Metal detectors? Try putting a stash under or beside the pipe at the end of your driveway 
Just my .02


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the tips and ideas.

Were I would be burying this would be in a very secluded area in the forest were no one goes, and there would be no one with metal detectors in this area either


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Use a post hole digger faster and not as messy as a shovel and bury it vertically.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I havent buried anything in PVC!!! There may be a few lime covered badguys somewhere...
Na, just wanted to add this, I once bet my uncle I could cut a 4 inch PVC pipe faster with a peice of 100 pound test fishing line, than he could with a hacksaw. I won. Try it out.
As far as burying a rifle, I dont know if I could. maybe, like you stated, deep into the woods, but I would just be scared someone was watching me with bino's and waiting for me to leave.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Use a post hole digger faster and not as messy as a shovel and bury it vertically.


The only problem I see with this situation is getting to the cache site and back whilst carrying a post-hole digger makes you a touch conspicuous. You may be lucky enough to be in an area where you can pull that off, I don't know; I live in the desert so I'm fairly visible for miles regardless of what route I take, so I do my best to look like any other hiker.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

you will need 6 inch minimum, possibly 8 inch depending on the stock style. An AR will not slide in a 6 inch PVC.

If you put Teflon or plumbers putty on a 6 or 8 inch cap, there is no way you will unthread the cap with out a pipe wrench one the Teflon hardens.

Once you get ready to drop the tube in, put a heavy duty trash bag over the top of the tube, this will help shed water away from the top.

Do not bury your tube where there is heavy ground water, I. E. near a creek bed or dried swamp. Your tube will either float or be subject to moisture infiltration.

The deeper you bury the less temperature fluctuation your tube will see, which will limit moisture accumulation.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Deebo said:


> I havent buried anything in PVC!!! There may be a few lime covered badguys somewhere...
> Na, just wanted to add this, I once bet my uncle I could cut a 4 inch PVC pipe faster with a peice of 100 pound test fishing line, than he could with a hacksaw. I won. Try it out.
> As far as burying a rifle, I dont know if I could. maybe, like you stated, deep into the woods, but I would just be scared someone was watching me with bino's and waiting for me to leave.


What kind of 100 pound test line?


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Ok from the plumber 
1. I really liked the hack saw blade idea but a cable saw would be better Vacuum pack and then duct tape it to the PVC container 
2. use PVC glue for the threads or Just glue a cap on both ends this ensures no water penetration 
3. Cosmoline - World's Best Rust Preventative! - Buy Direct & Save! this is the stuff to preserve your metal with same stuff the military used/s
4. Vacuum Pack every thing with silca packs 
5. Include a cleaning kit some basic gunsmith tools and ammo / Mags and survival tools 
6. flood PVC with Nitrogen or some other gas to remove as much air as possible
7. soil type a perc test (this is done for septic systems for lat line drainage) can be done to see how well the soils drains / or holds water use gravel if necessary to drain water away from Storage tube 
8. use a piece of ply wood the diameter of the inside of the PVC placed in the bottom with 3 or 4 paracord lines attached to it on the outside edge of the Plywood so when you get the top off you can pull the paracord up and everything comes out of the tube sorta like an elevator


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Teflon tape on the threads would help. I'm told bugs can still get into most anything. Myth or not I do not know.


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the great ideas so far, if anyone has any other ideas lets hear them.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Instead of Teflon tape on the threads, you could also use pipe dope. I would still vacuum seal items in plastic bags before putting in the pipe though.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From past experience, I found roots growing into and thru the buried clean out screwed on cap on a 4" sewer line. I'd go for glued on caps with a way to cut it open.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

Remember today's forest is tomorrow's subdivision. You may think that area will never be developed but the last thing in the world you'd want to have happen is your weapon unearthed as some construction crew is clearing some trees, stumps and landscaping.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Myth. PVC holds up damn well. We used it or our make shift septic tank in the desert. PVC holds up well to all types of environment. It doesn't rust like metal pipes so I doubt if roots will enter or damage it.

Desert Marine


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

When it gets cold PVC gets very brittle. ABS works best under all extremes.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I've put in miles of PVC pipe. In addition to Teflon tape over the threads, I would use silicone to help seal out any moisture. Rice and sil gel on the inside along with cosmoline are great suggestions. A hacksaw blade/wire saw on the outside is vital as it is very likely you will be unable to unscrew the cap one it is buried for any length of time. I wouldn't use anything but schedule 40 or better pipe.


----------

